# How do I let future boarders know about an unsafe barn before they board there?



## princecharliehorse (Jan 9, 2011)

Is it my place to "put" it out there about a "Bad Barn"? I feel like, horses cant speak...I got "MY" horse out of there...should I let it go..or should I tell people about the terrible things I saw at a barn? 
Is there a certain website that lets you annonymously tell about a barn that is unsafe? 
Just wondering what some of you folks thought about this?


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

There's a website that I found for my area that lets you review the larger / well known barns, there might be one in yours. maybe try searching ' [ area name ] stable reviews ' and see what comes up. You can also try searching ' barns in [ area name ]. Someone may have asked the question on a forum that you can answer.

If someone specifically asks about a certain barn, I see no reason to lie, but make sure you relate the information in a respectful manner, words travel fast in the equine world =)


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

ratemyhorsepro.com.. but they charge you $5 to sign up.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

horsestablereview.com


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

princecharliehorse said:


> Is it my place to "put" it out there about a "Bad Barn"? I feel like, horses cant speak...I got "MY" horse out of there...should I let it go..or should I tell people about the terrible things I saw at a barn?
> Is there a certain website that lets you annonymously tell about a barn that is unsafe?
> Just wondering what some of you folks thought about this?


 
Define unsafe? Define bad?

What is terrible?

There are many many things out there that some folks deem unacceptable but for the majority - it's no big deal. I cannot stand a dusty arena. From my point of view it's not safe for the health of the horse or the human. My opinion.

I personally do not care for the websites that allow folks to annonymously bad mouth anything. Anyone can say anthing they want - true or not.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

To keep yourself safe, only post true facts. Not your opinion. For example, do not post, "Fences are crap". Post, "Fences are loose barbed wire that my horse got his leg stuck in".

Libel/slander does not apply if you are talking facts.


ETA - I agree with MLS.


----------



## princecharliehorse (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey guys...
I was asked to define unsafe...
1.This barn manager starves horses.
2.This barn manager punches horses in the face.
3.This barn manager lets a horse go without water all night long and has YET to clean water buckets...they are all filled with sludge.
4.This barn manager lies to boarders about the health of their horses.

These are things that I know I CANNOT live with. Pretty basic stuff!
I just found out AFTER I left that LAPS had been called on this place while I was there...And just talking to "people" in general- I actually met a person that was the ONE to call LAPS on this barn- SMALL world? Or have there been several people to call LAPS on this place? 

Thanks for the online review urls!!


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

I am assuming that LAPS is some kind of animal protection service. If that is the case and they have already been called and you have removed your horse from the facility I am not sure there is much more you can do.


----------



## princecharliehorse (Jan 9, 2011)

LAPS
Large Animal Protection Services


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

If the situation is that bad, you probably don't need to warn folks. If I went to tour a boarding facility, all the horses were underweight and the water buckets filled with sludge, I'd never consider moving my horse there. Those are mostly things that should be highly evident when checking out the facility.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 1, 2011)

you say barn manager.. have you talked to the owner or are they the same person?


----------



## princecharliehorse (Jan 9, 2011)

lol- you know what- you are ABSOLUTELY right. Those things would be evident..."to someone who knows about horses and horse management..."
But for me- this trainer had ME buy HER a horse for her lesson program( he was to be living there for free and trained by her during the week) I was one of her students...The other horses were thin, and when i asked why they looked like that she would tell me that "one had Lyme's disease,OR that one just cant put on weight...OR TB's are supposed to be "ribby"..."
I believed everything she said...once I bought my own horse and got to really pay attention to the barn...I started noticing things...I also started reading about horses, horse care, horse management...THATS when I realized- RED FLAGS were RIGHT there in front of me and I got out of there.
I am sure some of you reading this are saying "Why would someone green buy a horse???" Its a long story, bottom line- The trainer had two horses in one week go lame- I was supposed to lease one of her horses, but was told i couldnt because he was too run down from doing 7 lessons in one day...so she proposed that if I bought her a lesson horse- he could live there for free...Two days later- she picked the horse, I bought him, and here we are. I fell in love with him and we have started on our journey together! He makes me so happy;-))) SO i should thank her for that;-0 HA.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Don't worry, we all have to start somewhere in our horsey lives! And it doesn't sound like a good barn... What I would do is if someone asked me about the barn I would be honest and say facts not opinion, as stated above. But don't go around telling every person you see about how horrible that barn was, people won't want to talk to you lol


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Prince, you can only be taken advantage of if you let yourself.

And honestly, I highly doubt anyone had one lesson horse teach seven lessons in one day.


----------



## princecharliehorse (Jan 9, 2011)

The barn manager is not the same as the owner- but the owner is always MIA...and really doesnt care...I complained about a couple of things and he always told me to take it up with her...he really doesnt care!


----------



## princecharliehorse (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, Ray- we all start somewhere!!!
I will not be going around saying terrible things about this place- but if someone asks me...well, thats a different story! I will tell them what I saw. 

And Always Behind-- I am not sure how to take your statement...but if I am thinking positively, I will say to you- you are correct. You can only be taken advantage of if you let someone-- but with that being said...You also must let go and trust what someone is telling you. I trusted her. And believe me- that trainer had a lesson almost every hour/half hour of the day- some of her days started at 8 am and ended at 8pm...she had up to 40 lessons a week at one point. I know, because I would try to sign up on her board for a lesson- and it would be filled before I could put my name in! All little kids, beginners...parents who dont know a thing about horses...like I did;-) Whether this person was telling the truth about the horse having 7 lessons that day- now I have no idea if she was telling the truth because of all the lies she has told- EITHER WAY. None of this matters...I am almost wasting my time writing about how many lessons she had.
The point of this thread was:
How do I warn other people about this barn, or should I?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

princecharliehorse said:


> Hey guys...
> I was asked to define unsafe...
> 1.This barn manager starves horses.
> 2.This barn manager punches horses in the face.
> ...


If this were true it would be obvious to see before you moved in. A starving horse, dirty buckets, and you should know your own horses health.


----------



## princecharliehorse (Jan 9, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> If this were true it would be obvious to see before you moved in. A starving horse, dirty buckets, and you should know your own horses health.


What is the deal with all of these obnxoxious statements?? 
I was a student there. I did not always see all of the horses, I only rode one horse who looked fine to me... There were other horses there who were very skinny and if you read all of my other reply you would have known all this. Luckily my horse was and is very healthy, we were not there for more than 6 weeks. I am no dummy and once I saw allthe things going on over there I moved my horse out...
Again. Not looking for obnoxious statements, only helpful ones! ( I am beginning to think the people that have rude things to say must be sour barn managers, ha!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

princecharliehorse said:


> What is the deal with all of these obnxoxious statements??
> I was a student there. I did not always see all of the horses, I only rode one horse who looked fine to me... There were other horses there who were very skinny and if you read all of my other reply you would have known all this. Luckily my horse was and is very healthy, we were not there for more than 6 weeks. I am no dummy and once I saw allthe things going on over there I moved my horse out...
> Again. Not looking for obnoxious statements, only helpful ones! ( I am beginning to think the people that have rude things to say must be sour barn managers, ha!)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe you should exercise some common sense. You can smell a dirty and see a dirty bucket. Luckily not all horse owners are inexperienced and would see warning signs. Maybe the skinny ones did have health problems if some were not skinny. Why don't you just move on and quit worrying about future boarders.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

The only thing I have to say is about the skinny horses. My horse is a hard keeper and will always look skinny no matter what you put him on or how much hay he has in his stall. He has gained weight, but due to his build he will just not look like a "fat" horse. I'm not trying to stick up for the BO or anything or tryin to be rude, but there are horses out there that just can't put on weight. 

However, back to your question. I would only tell people that ask or that you know are interested. Go on yahoo or google and it should have the barns name, make a fake SN and write a review. I know most of those links above I have never heard of, and I'm sure most people wouldnt think to check. Google and yahoo reviews are probably the most used
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princecharliehorse (Jan 9, 2011)

Churum---
Let me exercise some common sense right now...Common sense tells me nobody told you they loved you today. You need more hugs now dont ya? Common sense would tell YOU that this thread was to ask ONE SIMPLE QUESTION:
How do I warn other people about this barn?
I have recieved some great answers- so thank's yall! 
So, Churum, why dont you get some good rest and maybe tomorrow will be a better day for you;-) 


Thank you Just Jump for your input- I agree with you that there are certain horses that are Hard Keepers...but since i have left, more boarders have left due to the terrible conditions...so it ISNT JUST ME;-) Even the horse I rode has looks bad-

And all of this wouldnt be just for boarders- it would be to protect horses!

I might be new to all of this- but i can say one thing- my horse is just like one of my children to me now and I have done clinics, read tons of books and have a trainer now for both of us! You have to start somewhere!! And I am loving every minute of it!

Thanks everyone else for your links- they will be very helpful to me and my friends who have left...;-)


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

You are just looking out for other horses. Not a problem. If someone was looking to board their horse why always use trial and error when you can research a place to find one that would suit you and your horse instead of finding out the hard way and having to stay at a not so nice barn...

And when someone more experienced then you tells you something that could be very believable (Such as "That horse is a hard keeper") You will likely believe them. And that doesn't mean that the new horse owner is dumb and should already know everything about horse keeping... It's all a learning experience... And obviously she was smart enough to notice the bad things and decided that wasn't good horse keeping! 

So good for you for not staying at a barn you didn't like! Kudos!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey there! I have nothing to say about how to deal with this situation as it is too hard to call without actually being there.

However, I recognised your username and couldn't figure out where from so I checked out your older thread and now I remember...

I just wanna say: "I TOLD YOU YOUR TRAINER WAS AN IDIOT!!!" :wink:

Hope the new place works out better for you and your lovely boy. Sometimes it is best to leave the past behind you and not get dragged down by such things. If Animal Protective services has been called then at least you can rest easy in the knowledge that the barn is being monitored by the appropriate authorities.

All the best!


----------



## princecharliehorse (Jan 9, 2011)

Sarah-
Hey thanks for remembering me;-)
The trainer you are speaking about is not the same trainer from this barn!! lol

Ray, 
Thank you for such sweet words! You TOTALLY GET IT!!! hehe- I was starting to wonder about some of the people on here! Just wanting to constantly bash people! (I was tryin to protect horses people!!)

"You are just looking out for other horses. Not a problem. If someone was looking to board their horse why always use trial and error when you can research a place to find one that would suit you and your horse instead of finding out the hard way and having to stay at a not so nice barn...HELLOOOOOOOOO- YES!!! THANK YOU!

And when someone more experienced then you tells you something that could be very believable (Such as "That horse is a hard keeper") You will likely believe them.I totally did!!! And that doesn't mean that the new horse owner is dumb and should already know everything about horse keeping... It's all a learning experience...AMEN. And obviously she was smart enough to notice the bad things and decided that wasn't good horse keeping!";-))))

Everything you wrote is exactly what I was trying to convey! :lol:


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

No problem! Glad my words helped! I have kind of been in the same situation but the difference was that the barn I used to board at (My horses are at home now) was a good barn but I always here by people on here about how horses owners never ride them or only ride them once a week in a lesson...

Well that was me... I have an off the track standardbred that had to be re-trained and when she was almost finished I got to ride her in lessons once a week and did that until we got her home. And I also didn't get to see a lot of the other horse people there, so they could have been saying what a horrible person I was because I only rode my horse once a week...

And the fact that I was quite shy (still am) I didn't know how to pick out a horses feet! I didn't even know how to pick one up! Just thank god that I have such a forgiving mare! I have learned a lot from her and the barn owner/ manager/ trainer/ riding instuctor! She did a lot! LOL

So, don't worry about some people on here that say "Oh, you should be smarter about things like this!" But do take anything and everything you can learn from


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

OK, I take back my smugness then 

Don't take this the wrong way but a seasoned horse owner will notice all sorts of small (and large) issues within any prospective barn and will be reticent to board their horse at such a place. I understand you are new to horses and so may not have picked up on these things straight away. I also understand the wish to prevent other horses from being in a bad place so I can see where you are coming from. My point is that if the place is as bad as you describe, they will not attract more horses easily.

Just a word of warning: The horse world is surprisingly small and badmouthing people/businesses in your own community is risky and may come back to bite you.

The important thing is that you moved your boy to a new place where he will hopefully get the treatment he deserves. Unfortunately in the horse world you will come across many many situations that you do not agree with but all you can really do is ensure that your own personal horse is being taken care of and try not to worry too much about everyone else's unless there is some type of critical danger being imposed upon a horse or a person.

Good luck and post some more piccies soon!


----------



## princecharliehorse (Jan 9, 2011)

Ray,
Thanks again! Glad your have your horses at home with you! I see my horse everyday, sometimes twice a day;-) But i cant even ride him anymore- since moving him to his new barn he has taken on a new attitude- from being FED, and being accepted to the herd and from all the ide and snow- now he has to have SOME SERIOUS training- which he has twice a week...i wish I could afford more!
I cannot wait to get back on him! But still, just taking him for walks and doing groundwork means so much to me- he is such a sweetheart. He loves kisses and he loves to do tricks! Such smart boy;-)

And Sarah, you are absolutley correct about someone noticing those types of things...what people on this thread might not understand was that at my old barn...I was only a student. I didnt partake in any of the horse stuff...I just got on a horse and rode it then left...I didnt do any inspection of the barn ( which I should have!!), I didnt look at any of the water bowls...I just trusted the girl that i took lessons from 3x a week to be as great as she MADE ME THINK SHE WAS~!!
Lookin back- how stupid i was! I now know so much more- and now I realize- she barely taught me SQUAT!!!! I have a lot of learning to do about riding horses- but I am learning so much about the care from my new barn. I have him at a private barn where the woman is a horsewoman...she is 63, has had a horse since she was 6 and have had such a great experience with her so far. She is like a walking horse encyclopedia!( lucky me)
I already know not to drag anyone under the bus in the horseworld...but I will put it out there that this isnt the best barn...if asked!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah my horses are going to be in a serious boot camp to get fit and their manners brushed up! Good luck with him!


----------



## Brittmilt (Mar 12, 2011)

Tell the truth about the way the horses are treated, but do not post your opinion. Some people think different than others and may not think that something is bad when you believe that it is. Let them know about the kind of environment the horses will be living in rather than saying that you think that the environment at the stable is one that nobody should be in. There is no need to lie to people about a stable and there is also no need to post your opinion when you tell them about it. Let them form their opinion on the stable without being mixed in with another person's opinion. That's all you need to know in order to warn others about a "bad" stable.

EDIT: Ignore the rude statements that another person has posted. There's no need for anyone to be rude in this topic. You did not make this topic to be bashed about being worried about the care of future boarders at this stable. If a stable was that bad I'd want to know about it. People need to understand that someone inexperienced doesn't always know the red flags. They were once new to the world of horses, but apparently they can't remember how hard it was to learn. Some people need to shove a plug into their mouth.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

LOL, I agree!


----------

